# woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying..



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Bella is a 6 month old twin Boer. Shes always calling for me when she sees the door open. I went out at 6am to get cleaning , and feeding done before the heat. And there she was standing in the corner crying.. I said to myself i hope she doesnt have bloat. when i got closer she saw me and when she turned around her left side looked like it was about to bust open.. Ive read alot about bloat and what to do..First thing i did was run in the house and put a bunch of baking soda in a bowl and added water till it was pastey. then shoved as much as i could down her throat. I started massaging her belly while she was crying because of the pain.. I ran back inside woke up the wife to come and try to help. She came out with our book we purchased from ts. She then rec that we try and get some peanut oil down her.(still no burps, or belch! NONE).. we got the oil down her and continued with massaging her tummy. Made her get up and walk around as much as i could. Still no relief..Her tummy was sloshing and bubbling as we massaged it.. NOTHING...Now it seems to be getting worse and shes having trouble breathing..I thought how bout an enima???? wife went and got warm soapy water ..so i loaded the soapy water and a little of the peanut oil in a baster and squirted it in her. Still nothing!!! No POO, No Belch, No gas, No nothing...in between all of our failed attempts i had called every vet in town.. No one was open but 1 and they didnt treat goats...UGHHH!!!! At this point she had been suffering for atleast 4 - 5 hours that i knew of..The air would not come out either end...Now she cant get up at all and is laying her head in my hand and struggling to breathe..The last option i read about bloat is cutt them between the top of the last rib and the upper hip and insert a straw to release the gas...At this time that was my last option so i ran inside and read fiascos instructions on where exactly to make the incision.. i ran back out and did it..I dont think it hurt her because she didnt even try and get up. I was expecting all kinda air to come rushing out...only a few bubbles came out...NO CHANGE IN HER CONDITION AT ALL.....i got to thinking what in the world do i do now?? I cant shoot my baby...so i told the wife to get in the car we were taking Bella to the vets house!! I had heard from a friend years ago that the vet out here in the country lived behind his clinic.. This was a long shot but i wasnt about to give up on my sweet baby Bella!! Wife got in back seat while i carried my Bella and laid her in her lap! About half way to the vet she poo'd about 1/2 cup full. it was berries and looked normal.. I drove up to the vets house and THANK THE GOOD LORD!!! He was sitting in the swing on his front porch!! I felt like a fool going to this mans house on a sunday that i didnt even know.. He wasnt very happy with me and said he would look at her but it was gonna cost me for the emergency service. I said man i dont care what it cost or what it takes just please Help my pet goat! he said ok..drive her to the clinic and ill be there in a minute.. He opens the front door and tells me to bring her in and put her on the table..The first thing he says was where i cutt her was way to high..(i did exactly what i read all over the net that i could find). He then took a big gauge seringe needle and poked it like in the center to lower of her left side..Nothing came out when he did that either...he told me that she was def Bloated and that he was gonna have to put a big tube in her to release the pressure and for me to go home and he would call me when he got her back to good..His wife took all of my info at the front counter and advised that i needed to pay 50 bucks for him taking her in an emergency..I gave her a 100 and told her to put it on my bill and id pay whatever....just PLEASE fix my goat!!! She said shed call with and update today..so....here i sit waiting on the call and praying that shes ok.....PLEASE SAY A PRAYER FOR MY BABY BELLA!!! She is VERY MUCH LOVED!!!
ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

:hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Prayers for your goatie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I'll be praying for your girl!! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Still NO NEWS from the vet...... Im worried to death!!! Thanks for the prayers!! Keepem coming....
Is there anything that any of yall see that i did wrong? Is there anything else that i couldve did to help her? 
PLEASE give me your opinions....I need all of the advice that i can get in case this ever happens again!!
Ive sat and read some of the sad stories on here where people lost their goats after exhausting every effort known to man...I NEVER thought anything like this could happen to me because i buy and feed the expensive feed, have all types of minerals out, constantly cleaning, changing water, and just spending alot of time in the goat pen with them.. But......Im here to tell you sometimes things just happen...and....it CAN happen to you like it did me...
I thought i had everything under control...Needless to say..I STILL HAVE ALOT OF LEARNING TO DO!!!
Ill post back as soon as i hear from the vet!! KEEP PRAYING!!! IT WORKS WHEN ALL ELSE FAILS!!!!! Thanks, Frank


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

have you tried calling for an update?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Besides prayer, the only offer I have is to massage vigorously. Walk walk walk her. Pound on that rumen as you go. Do not let her lay down.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

We add some baking soda and minerals to their grain at milking time, just to make sure they get some in them. It's also free choice out there.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Stacey> you know ive been blowing their phone up! only to get an answering machine because they are closed.
Heres my update >> The vet just called and said shes hanging in there but not out of the woods yet.. so for me to keep my fingers crossed..
He said she has a bad case of Frothy Bloat.. and said he had to open her up, and wash her out real good.. he said she had alot of green inside..he said some gas came out, but she still has some in her ..so he is going to leave a tube in her through the night to help expell what gases are still trapped. He assured me that he has her comfortable because she was in alot of pain. and he also has her on IV fluids..
So all i can do is pray that she makes it through the night...
This has me TERRIFIED to feed my other goats anymore grain what so ever!!
I usually feed them early am. and then again at night.. I did give them about 1/2 cup each with some beet pulp this morning when i found her so they would get away so i could get her out of the pen..i usually give a cup or so to each 2 times a day. The grain is Purina (the expensive kind). They are out there screaming like crazy right now like their starving to death!! but im NOT FEEDING THE OTHERS ANYMORE GRAIN TONIGHT!!! They are gonna have to chomp on their hay!! Im sorry and it hurts my heart to know their hungry....but...I lovem too much to contribute to something as serious as whats happened to my baby Bella!!
Thanks again for yalls prayers!! I told you it worked!! lol
PLEASE continue to pray for her!!
Thanks, Frank


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Prayers sent... :hug: ray:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

woodhaven> I was sprinkling baking soda on their grain until about a week ago.
then i put a bunch in a bowl and sat it out for free choice! If i feed them anymore grain you can betcha bottom dollar that A-it wont be much.....and B- it will def have alot of baking soda in it!
and i walked, walked, and walked...patted, patted, and patted ......rubbed up and towards mouth, rubbed, and rubbed....Propped her up in my lap while her back end was on the ground keeping her at an incline...
Ive been reading more on frothy bloat since the vet called.. and about the only thing that i didnt try... was putting tide laundry detergent down her throat, or in the cutt i made on her side...
Now im worried about pnemonia if she makes it, from forcing the oil down her...... All i can say is that i tried ....i gave it my all... and i def did not give up on her...so if she doesnt make it through the night, then its GODS WILL and NO ONE CAN CHANGE THAT!! 
PLEASE continue to pray..... ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I am so sorry you had to go through this with your baby.....I would have done and acted the same way.......sending good thoughts and prayers your way for Bella's recovery.......just know that what ever the outcome you tried and did your best for her! Hugs!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

froathy bloat is different then regular bloat. While regular bloat IS bad its not nearly as bad as froathy bloat. Not to get you more upset but not many goats with froathy bloat do make it  since you got her to a vet she does have a better chance but its still iffy. Im sorry :hug:

As to the grain .... just give a handful to calm them down and slowly remove it if you are worried about giving grain.

Bloat usually happens from a change in diet or from suddenly getting to much green stuff. It could have even been a plant in the hay. I wouldnt say its from the grain personally.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

stacey> I def agree with you about the froathy bloat.. I have my doubts but im praying for a miracle!! I HAVE VERY STRONG FAITH!! I KNOW THAT GOD CAN HEAL HER....
This type of bloat is NO JOKE!!! Im telling you i did EVERYTHING!! I MEAN EVERYTHING I COULDVE POSSIBLY DONE FOR HER and not even a little burp, belch, NOTHING....I was so sure that when i cutt her it would all come gushing out....WRONG.....just a few small bubbles...but yet when massaging her tummy all day it was making all kinds of noises and just sloshing around like crazy..I could even see a huge bubble moving towards her neck and then it would roll back down...But i just kept trying....Im just thankful that the vet was home and took her in because..god knows , i had exhausted every effort i knew..
Thanks everyone for the support and kind words!!
PLEASE continue to pray for my sweet girl......


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

God can work miracles, but sometimes He chooses, for reasons we do not understand, to bring them home to Him instead. This world is very hard. Beautiful, but hard. And your goatie has had a wonderful life with you as a friend. I'm still praying for her to recover. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Well, now, I'm crying too...hope she's better. Prayers for your baby. :hug:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

After recently dealing with a very sick kid, I hate to hear of anyone else going through this.
You definitely went above and beyond.

I certainly hope your girl pulls through...sending good thoughts your way. :hug: 
Have you heard from the vet?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Just got off the phone with the vet...She didnt make it through the night..So im about to go get her and bury her here ...so ill never forget what a great friend she was to me....  
Id like to thank EVERYONE for the prayers, and kind words..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Still praying for your girl. Any news?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I keep checking in just to see if you have good news. Sure hope so, sounds like you did all you could. I know how hard it is, believe me


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

:hug: Heart felt prayers comming your way. I truly hope she makes it for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

Sorry to hear that. It's very tough to loose a pet


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could, and she knew how much she was loved. I know how painful it is to loose a pet to illness. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

OH NO  I was hoping she would make it....

You did everything possible and you should know it wasnt your fault! Sometimes things happen that we cannot control. Death is never easy but shes not suffering anymore.

Im so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

:grouphug: I'm so sorry :angelgoat:


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

:hug: :hug: :hug: So sorry to hear. It's never easy to lose a beloved pet. She's in a better place and not suffering any longer. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I am so sorry for your loss.  :hug: I lost two to bloat this year. Never ever had a problem with it until this year...on newly baled alfalfa...so I know how you feel. It is so hard.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I am so very sorry. You definately went above and beyond.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I went and picked Bella up from the vet earlier and buried her beside a big oak tree at the beginning of my trail going into my wooded property. I go there often and will def probably shed a tear and a smile everytime i walk there remembering what a sweet soul she had, and the laughter she brought to me doing the funny stuff she would do. I have her twin sister and have spent the entire day with her today. Shes very sad..She keeps calling and looking for her. It breaks my heart to see her mourning for she is a very sweet girl just like Bella was. They were inseperable...They slept together with their heads laying on each other.. They ate together.. They had a love for one another like ive never seen before..Now shes alone...I do have 2 other goats besides her left. But Bella and her sister Lilly kinda just did their own thing together and never really associated with the others.. Is there anything other than "time" that i could try and do for her mourning sister?? Ill continue to spend alot of time with her as ive always done with all of them...I had a hard time coming inside tonight and leaving her... but i cant spend the night in the goat pen i dont guess... but i would if i thought it was best......but it would probably just make it worse when i left... I never had a clue that goats have such individual personalitys...i always looked at a goat as just a goat.... until i owned a few and got to know and understand them.... I feel like i lost a family member this morning....wait......I DID......
Thanks Again for the prayers and kind words.....


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

:hug: So Very . very sorry for your loss. Kind Huggs, I too have lost a dear friend goat to Bloat, I will never forget her.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

You are so right. Goats have very strong ties to each other. Sometimes when I look at my herd and see how they interact I wonder how I can ever get rid of any of them. My Star and Halo are twin sisters like that; I really do not know what they would do without each other.
Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: woke up to my favorite goat BLOATED VERY BAD and Crying.*

I know, they are part of the family. I almost lost my special girl to a hard kidding, and it felt like my heart was being ripped out. These animals bless us in so many ways; a gift from heaven to make life on earth more bearable -- more blessed. Their lives may be shorter than ours, but they are beautiful little lives.


----------

